# FA site lag, timouts



## shadowwraith (Jun 15, 2013)

For the past 2 days i've been getting time-outs and severely slow page loading on FA, i've tried using different browsers and they've all either timed out, or the page loads extremely slowly.  i've tried Firefox, chrome and opera and get the same results.  the lag and time outs seem to be completely random like 1 min the page loads fine, the next the page times out.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 15, 2013)

I noticed the same thing the other day using the web browser on my phone when i was at work.  It took almost my whole break (15 Minutes) to load one page.


----------



## Leetah43 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its been doing this to me since yesterday (friday) afternoon.. on my desktop and my tablet..


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been having the same problem since yesterday.

The page will not load at all, and then when it does load it only does so for a few minutes and then it goes right back to not loading. 

I've tried several things, getting open dns, flushing the cache, restarting the computer, restarting the router and all I can think now, knowing it's happening to multiple people is that it's FA itself somehow effecting only a few people.


----------



## shadowwraith (Jun 15, 2013)

well, i've tried rebooting, restarting the router, using different browsers (chrome, Firefox and Opera) to no avail.  every other site that i regularly visit load fine so it's not a problem with my isp.

It seems that the performance of the site is becoming worse with lag and server crashes as time goes on.


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm still losing connection and getting it back, something is going on here and so far I notice its other furs in the south east (two so far in florida) having problems like this


----------



## Wanderwolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> I'm still losing connection and getting it back, something is going on here and so far I notice its other furs in the south east (two so far in florida) having problems like this



Add Texas to the list.  I'm slightly better off than some -- I actually managed to post a journal last night -- but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Luukra (Jun 15, 2013)

Having the same issues here in Colorado. It's been working on and off, but it's a real pain with timeouts every 5 minutes. I write comments, submit - "oops, the site couldn't be found" and everything i typed disappeared. Could it be a problem with specific internet providers?

Are mods/admins even reading this? It's been going on for 3 days for me and so far there has been no acknowledgement that there even is a problem. How long does this have to go on before someone looks into it?


----------



## Leetah43 (Jun 15, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> I'm still losing connection and getting it back, something is going on here and so far I notice its other furs in the south east (two so far in florida) having problems like this





I'm in Oregon.  Its quite irritating since I have a contest going and can't even check on the status of it.


----------



## KingBoopa (Jun 15, 2013)

Seems everyone is having this issue. Everyone in my wife's stream and at my house has had the issue on this site. 504 errors and everything.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 15, 2013)

I confirmed this issue in Idaho and Utah...


----------



## MRGamer01 (Jun 15, 2013)

Been working fine the whole week and still so far here in Ohio.


----------



## Bakensobek (Jun 15, 2013)

Luukra said:


> Having the same issues here in Colorado. It's been working on and off, but it's a real pain with timeouts every 5 minutes. I write comments, submit - "oops, the site couldn't be found" and everything i typed disappeared. Could it be a problem with specific internet providers?
> 
> Are mods/admins even reading this? It's been going on for 3 days for me and so far there has been no acknowledgement that there even is a problem. How long does this have to go on before someone looks into it?



Also in Colorado here and it does the same thing. I decided to check also on my smartphone, and it seems to work fine at the same time my PC is having issues.

As for the admins... that is fodder for some other day.


----------



## Luukra (Jun 15, 2013)

Bakensobek said:


> Also in Colorado here and it does the same thing. I decided to check also on my smartphone, and it seems to work fine at the same time my PC is having issues.



Interesting, I tried with my ipod as well and it didnt work - but it's using the same wireless connection my PC is using. I'm thinking more and more that this is a problem with specific internet providers. 

To everybody experiencing the problem and wanting to try a quick fix - i reccomend going through a proxy (http://boomproxy.com/ works for me)


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm having more trouble with the forums than the mainsite. If providers are the problem I wonder which and why.


----------



## shadowwraith (Jun 15, 2013)

If it was an isp problem, would other sites not be affected as well?  i'm in the UK and i'm still getting this problem with timouts and lag.

I think it may be a server issue rather than an isp one, although i am surprised the admins haven't commented on this to provide some sort clarification of the problem


----------



## idejtauren (Jun 15, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm having more trouble with the forums than the mainsite. If providers are the problem I wonder which and why.



Yeah, the forums are the only problems I've had with FA this week, and even then it's just slow.
Which is more than I can say for my isp...


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

idejtauren said:


> Yeah, the forums are the only problems I've had with FA this week, and even then it's just slow.
> Which is more than I can say for my isp...


 Forums give me constant 503 errors. :/


----------



## KingBoopa (Jun 15, 2013)

Luukra said:


> Interesting, I tried with my ipod as well and it didnt work - but it's using the same wireless connection my PC is using. I'm thinking more and more that this is a problem with specific internet providers.
> 
> To everybody experiencing the problem and wanting to try a quick fix - i reccomend going through a proxy (http://boomproxy.com/ works for me)



A lot of people across the wordl so far can't access the site without issues no matter what they use. Doesn't even matter how many computers you try in one house either. 

If your having issues its most likely nothing you have will access the site properly.


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

KingBoopa said:


> A lot of people across the wordl so far can't access the site without issues no matter what they use. Doesn't even matter how many computers you try in one house either.
> 
> If your having issues its most likely nothing you have will access the site properly.


 What? Multiple computers in one house often use the same internet connection you know.


----------



## KingBoopa (Jun 15, 2013)

Then explain my phone and what not. Its not an Isp error or peoples net especially not if its happening all over the place.


----------



## Teal (Jun 15, 2013)

KingBoopa said:


> Then explain my phone and what not. Its not an Isp error or peoples net especially not if its happening all over the place.


 Your posts are hard to read. It's most likely on FA's end but that's not I said in reply to your post.


----------



## Luukra (Jun 15, 2013)

so if its not an isp problem, how come i can access the site through a proxy on the same browser and pc while going without proxy gives me a 503 the very same time?

edit: i've been having similar problems with a different site a while back, where it wouldn't work for me and many other users unless a proxy service was used, while other users had no problems at all. Turns out it was a problem with my former isp Comcast and the only fix was to get a different isp (or use a proxy).


----------



## rexcanis (Jun 15, 2013)

Reconfirmed in Florida, as well as a friend in Colorado, one in California, one in New York, and one in Canada. 

So we can get an accurate number of people affected to send to admins, please answer the "are you affected by intermittent outages" poll at http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/136986-Site-downtime-June-13-15-2013


----------



## Rainbowdragon (Jun 15, 2013)

can't access it here either, i'm in Michigan.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 15, 2013)

Florida, my service provider is brighthouse and still getting problems here.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahhyep. Been having this problem for days myself.


----------



## SolidState (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know if this is route flapping or what but it's constantly up and down for me. I can reach inforelay.net but moving past that to ferrox and the web server isn't reliable. Not having any response from the admins that it's going to be addressed, or at least examined, really causes me to lose confidence in FA's reliability.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 16, 2013)

still having that problem here in Utah using centrylink as my ISP both on my computer and my cell phone which are NOT the same ISP


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Still working fine for me. I've got a local(?) provider called SuddenLink.


----------



## Spotz (Jun 16, 2013)

SolidState said:


> FA's reliability.



LOL.

It's free, so I can't complain...but reliability is not a word I would associate with FA, on pretty much any level, but they do try.

-----

I'm having regular issues here also  it will work for 5-10 min, then timeout for 5-10 min, my guess would be the problems are something to do with load balancing, where its not routing the traffic properly...or perhaps one of the servers is down but traffic is still being directed at a dead target.

I can still use the site, it just takes a lot more patience, and is fairly annoying...but I'm sure one of two things will happen in the next few weeks.  It will get fixed...or it will totally fail.


----------



## SolidState (Jun 16, 2013)

Spotz said:


> LOL.
> 
> It's free, so I can't complain...but reliability is not a word I would associate with FA, on pretty much any level, but they do try.



Well, I was going to say "reputation" but... yeah.


----------



## Dangan_ze_ookami (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for referring me to the thread, guess I shoulda poked around first eh?, but yeah, florida, brighthouse taint workin' right.


----------



## crescentwolf (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm glad i'm not the only one getting this problem, on my phone and my PC. It is so weird though, a couple of my friends can get on just fine so it is only affecting some people?


----------



## Arcturus_the_Chusky (Jun 16, 2013)

It's also happening for me in Iowa. ISP is CenturyLink.


----------



## Rimpala (Jun 16, 2013)

Also happening from this end

Google Chrome, Brighthouse, Florida


----------



## SolidState (Jun 16, 2013)

Since Yak married that stripper he just hasn't had as much time to spend supporting the site.


----------



## Luukra (Jun 16, 2013)

SolidState said:


> Since Yak married that stripper he just hasn't had as much time to spend supporting the site.



That must be the funniest thing i've read on here XD

It does seem like we need a new round of admins that care for the site. Even if it's free and we shouldn't complain about bad/missing service, I am certain there are numerous people who would gladly volunteer to take over (parts of) the site and actually care for running it smooth regardless of not being paid to do it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 16, 2013)

Luukra said:


> That must be the funniest thing i've read on here XD
> 
> It does seem like we need a new round of admins that care for the site. Even if it's free and we shouldn't complain about bad/missing service, I am certain there are numerous people who would gladly volunteer to take over (parts of) the site and actually care for running it smooth regardless of not being paid to do it.


It comes back to the initial problem: Trust
and FA has very little of it on the coding area, specially if we apparently have a coding team but still nothing actually says or shows we do other than hearing things getting done by uncle Yak


----------



## obsceneoblivion (Jun 16, 2013)

im in iowa and ive been dealing with this since friday its really getting ridiculous


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Still working fine for me. But the forum is being an absolute bitch.


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 16, 2013)

FUraffinity main site isn't working for me still either. Hoping something gets done soon.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 16, 2013)

Still up and running with no hitches for me. Even though I'm not having the issue, I'm trying to get in contact with dragoneer about this. No response as of yet.

(I'm a forum mod not a mainsite one, btw.)


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 16, 2013)

I have had 0 problems...


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Could it be some kind of DOS attack?


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 16, 2013)

...no
As far as I know those only effect individuals and not groups of people at the same time,
it also constricts any internet access and not only access to one site.


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you Raptros


----------



## Sandiego (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm a Lead Admin on Main-site (Chase), and I wanted to let you guys know that this is a known issue; however, the issue itself may not be with Fur Affinity. Like all of you, I started experiencing this issue on Friday. The issue I am experiencing is intermittent connectivity to the site with small windows of access time. Many of my friends are also experiencing this issue, as well as other Administrators.

I have spoken to Carenath (Tech Staff) concerning this issue, providing him with traces and other information, including this forum thread; however, he is unable to reproduce the problem and the issue may not have anything to do with Fur Affinity, but a node (access point) along the way that directs Internet traffic. If this is the cause, I don't see a solution until the party responsible for whichever access point that may be fixing it. Again, this is one possibility.

Regardless, I will continue to investigate this issue personally and do my best to provide everyone here with updates concerning our progress, as well as any solutions that we discover. Please continue to be vocal here about the issue here, providing what information you can that you feel may be helpful. I know that this issue is very inconvenient to you, and you can imagine how difficult it is for members of site staff to perform their duties with this same issue. As always, I appreciate your patience in this matter.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Jun 16, 2013)

Been having this problem for 12 days now. Thought it was my ISP but all other sites work fine. I just try to catch up when it is working till the servers work it out.


----------



## nubbywolf (Jun 16, 2013)

Ontario Oregon here on Centurylink (yes I know CTL sucks.. but thats not the point..) and having issues here...


----------



## Teal (Jun 16, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems with the forums or with DeviantArt? FAF is slow and keeps giving me errors and DA is being an absolute pain.


----------



## Jeche (Jun 16, 2013)

Having the same problem here, both on my PC and my tablet and I'm using Brighthouse and AT&T.
I'm also getting a parsing error or something at times when I refresh FA, but I just think that's a Firefox problem.


----------



## Leetah43 (Jun 16, 2013)

the proxy thing seems to be working for me.  at least now i can check my notes without having to refresh ten times to get it to pop up


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 16, 2013)

Works with Verizon LTE but no on CenturyLink VDSL2 20/5 or Cableone 50/2


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jun 16, 2013)

Also having trouble, I'm on CenturyLink in Iowa. The timeouts seem to be cyclical...approximately 2 minutes of no response, followed by two minutes of the site slowly working, followed by two minutes of no response, so on and so forth. It's almost like one of the servers or a piece of networking equipment is stuck in a reboot loop.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is the problem, hop 13to14.


----------



## Sandiego (Jun 16, 2013)

cobalt-blue said:


> Here is the problem, hop 13to14.



It is my understanding that this form of tracing is inaccurate due to modifications of which packets are accepted by our hosts; however, I have also provided our tech team with information provided by a tracer program to assist. Unfortunately, it didn't tell us much more than we already know. Also, one of our tech team members may be experiencing the same issues we are having, which could actually help in identifying the issue through being able to reproduce it on his end. I've put some solution-suggestions on the floor based upon what we know now, and I have asked to be kept informed so that I may relay this information to all of you.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 16, 2013)

the time outs seem to occur at 66.231.180.84 which comes back as 

Ferrox Art, LLC FERROXART-02 (NET-66-231-180-80-1) 66.231.180.80 - 66.231.180.95 InfoRelay Online Systems, Inc. INFORELAY-NETBLOCK01 (NET-66-231-176-0-1) 66.231.176.0 -  66.231.191.255

So its an issue between FA and their provider. or their host. It could be FA's own firewall having issues too..


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jun 16, 2013)

You guys want to do a join.me session or other remote through me, just let me know, it been pretty regular here.


----------



## mousepaws (Jun 17, 2013)

Portland Oregon here, using Century Link. FA just times out. Tried on my smartphone, through AT&T, and FA just times out as well. Second day of FA not working, for me.


----------



## Cizkaro (Jun 17, 2013)

Because its apparent the fa admins don't know a horse from a haybail when it comes to hosting. I do it professionally and never have this kinda downtime or issues ever.  





Luukra said:


> so if its not an isp problem, how come i can access the site through a proxy on the same browser and pc while going without proxy gives me a 503 the very same time?
> 
> edit: i've been having similar problems with a different site a while back, where it wouldn't work for me and many other users unless a proxy service was used, while other users had no problems at all. Turns out it was a problem with my former isp Comcast and the only fix was to get a different isp (or use a proxy).


----------



## zek16 (Jun 17, 2013)

Add Washington to the list.

Blahhhh~


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 17, 2013)

Cizkaro said:


> Because its apparent the fa admins don't know a horse from a haybail when it comes to hosting. I do it professionally and never have this kinda downtime or issues ever.



I just tried using a proxy server to access furaffinity, the problem still happens, it doesn't resolve the issue.


----------



## YonaTamblin (Jun 17, 2013)

Add another Florida to this list. Been having it for about 3 days, everything else on the interweb seems to be working fine.


----------



## Draconas (Jun 17, 2013)

Illinois on mediacom is fine, tor works as well for the past half hour on various locations and ISPs (aside from the "THIS IP IS BANNED" message)


----------



## SolidState (Jun 17, 2013)

As I mentioned in the poll thread, perhaps it's route flapping from the datacenter inforelay.net to the Ferrox routers? It's constantly up and down regardless of time of day or activity. When it works it's very fast for me and then it becomes inaccessible for a time before once again recovering.


----------



## Akula (Jun 17, 2013)

Add Kansas to the list, been happening since last Friday.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 17, 2013)

It could be an ISP issue, but then why is FA the ONLY site that's doing anything? No other sites i've gone to in the last week have given me any problem at all.
Hopefully it gets figured out soon, or fixes itself soon.


----------



## Rimpala (Jun 17, 2013)

Still having trouble, I hope it gets fixed soon currently all my commissions come from FA


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2013)

still weird that if I use a proxy everything is fine, but without it I get these problems


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> still weird that if I use a proxy everything is fine, but without it I get these problems


 Maybe it's a combination of a ISP problem and one with FA.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 17, 2013)

Its not a users ISP. ISP's get their internet from a Backbone provider. There are many backbones in the US. These backbones use high end routers (not like your home router) to connect to each other. They normally use a Routing protocol called BGP. BGP allows one router to have many links to the internet or backbones. This protocol lets these routers decide what links are the most efficient at any point in time and most reliable. It is also able to tell when one link fails and jump over to a different link or backbone. Now if the routing table becomes corrupt or is configured incorrectly it can cause an issue like this. Issues like this can also be caused by load balancers and firewalls. When you connect to a website it will not always take the same route to a destination. It may use a different backbone than last time you visited. and you can be using different backbones to different sites at the same time. This would explain why some users can get to the site and others can not. I don't know how old this image is but it gives you a general idea of the connectivity of backbones in the US.  http://www.clarendon.tv/_images/207-E1B9DD05.jpg


----------



## SolidState (Jun 17, 2013)

Route Flappers, I tell you!


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 17, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> still weird that if I use a proxy everything is fine, but without it I get these problems



I can't seem to get a proxy to work, do you know if there is a specific proxy I have to use?


----------



## Leetah43 (Jun 17, 2013)

the www.boomproxy.com that Luukra posted has been working for me


----------



## oCe (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been having this same problem at least for the last few days - I can reach the main site maybe once for every 6-8 tries, and the rest time out. No problems with any other sites that I've noticed, and even the forums here work fine. Not sure if it makes any difference, but I'm also on CenturyLink in the Portland, OR area.


----------



## Sekioh (Jun 17, 2013)

Orlando, FL, Bright House connection here, last few days we get uptime of like 2 minutes and then unreachable for 5 minutes before we get another little 'spurt' of connectivity. Very frustrating trying to find the window of opportunity for my GF to post updates since you get the post page to load and by the time you're done typing out the post, the submit button makes it time out for the minute or two again.


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 17, 2013)

Leetah43 said:


> the www.boomproxy.com that Luukra posted has been working for me


'


Thank you this works, I don't want to have to use it forever but it's nice to know SOMETHING at least makes it easier to browse the site.


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

ShadowFur said:


> Its not a users ISP. ISP's get their internet from a Backbone provider. There are many backbones in the US. These backbones use high end routers (not like your home router) to connect to each other. They normally use a Routing protocol called BGP. BGP allows one router to have many links to the internet or backbones. This protocol lets these routers decide what links are the most efficient at any point in time and most reliable. It is also able to tell when one link fails and jump over to a different link or backbone. Now if the routing table becomes corrupt or is configured incorrectly it can cause an issue like this. Issues like this can also be caused by load balancers and firewalls. When you connect to a website it will not always take the same route to a destination. It may use a different backbone than last time you visited. and you can be using different backbones to different sites at the same time. This would explain why some users can get to the site and others can not. I don't know how old this image is but it gives you a general idea of the connectivity of backbones in the US.  http://www.clarendon.tv/_images/207-E1B9DD05.jpg


 Thanks for clarifying that.  Seems like this could also be contributing to it.

Still no problems with the site for me.


----------



## Subdivisions (Jun 17, 2013)

Leetah43 said:


> the www.boomproxy.com that Luukra posted has been working for me



Uh, hmm.

It works for browsing but when I try to upload art or manage anything it won't let me...Is there no way around this?


----------



## KingBoopa (Jun 17, 2013)

I only get slight accessibility to this sit off and on. Doesn't matter browser or device, or wifi I hook into. This has to be a site/provider issue.


----------



## jakew (Jun 17, 2013)

AZ has been having constant issues with the site.


----------



## Vrghr (Jun 17, 2013)

Have been having this problem since late last week, from 3 different computers tied through at least 4 differnt provides at home, in airports and hotels from Colorado, Texas, and New Mexico.


----------



## Jaycen (Jun 18, 2013)

I am also having this problem in Idaho, however I have not found anything that seems to resolve it.


----------



## Leetah43 (Jun 18, 2013)

yea i noticed it doesn't work for that.. I found that i have to use the windows of opportunity when the site actually works normally.  once I have the site working i open up the submit page and get everything ready to post.. then open another FA page in another window and refresh (if it isn't working at that second) till it works.  then go back to the submit page and post.  did that with a journal, a couple notes, and an image.


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

jakew said:


> AZ has been having constant issues with the site.


 I'm from AZ too and I've had no problems.


----------



## shadowwraith (Jun 18, 2013)

Still having connection issues here in the UK, it's especially annoying when your commenting or faving cause the time-outs your comments or favs don't register and you have to redo the action again.


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 18, 2013)

Colorado user here, just outside of Denver.

No matter the device, the browser, etc, I will get... MAYBE 2 minutes of accessability on FA's main site. I can view about 2 journals, then it starts locking up, redirecting me to my default search engine looking for the website as if FA doesn't exist.

This will then persist for about 10-15 minutes, then I can get back into FA again, but then I lose it shortly after that.

It's incredibly infuriating and only seems to be happening to me on FA but no other page anywhere.


----------



## rexcanis (Jun 18, 2013)

shadowwraith said:


> Still having connection issues here in the UK, it's especially annoying when your commenting or faving cause the time-outs your comments or favs don't register and you have to redo the action again.



Depending on your browser, you should be able to go back to the previous page and the comment should still be in the entry box at the bottom. I recommend opening the main page in a second window, refresh that to make sure your connection is working then post the comment/fav once you are sure the site is up.


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jun 18, 2013)

Teal said:


> I'm from AZ too and I've had no problems.



I'm from AZ on Centurylink and it intermittently goes down. There's something wrong along the hops to FA's IP. I'm not sure if it's their provider's hardware or even the provider's provider, but something's definitely wrong and it can't be on the ends of that many individual people.

I find it incredibly amusing that somehow the forums are still up when the main site's doing this. Are the forums on a separate provider at a separate address or what?


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

NightfallGemini said:


> I'm from AZ on Centurylink and it intermittently goes down. There's something wrong along the hops to FA's IP. I'm not sure if it's their provider's hardware or even the provider's provider, but something's definitely wrong and it can't be on the ends of that many individual people.
> 
> I find it incredibly amusing that somehow the forums are still up when the main site's doing this. Are the forums on a separate provider at a separate address or what?


 The forums are different (FA can be completely down and the forums still work) A lot of people with CenturyLink seem to having the most trouble.


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jun 18, 2013)

The timeouts happen around the time when it tries to connect to InfoRelay (I'm guessing that's FA's colo since InfoRelay is a colo service). I'm guessing something's wrong with InfoRelay's end.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 18, 2013)

Still odd as it seems specific services are having this problem
folks with Brighthouse down here in florida (and brighthouse is part of the Time Warner Telecom) are having problems BUT those on a different one even in the same area are ok. Sure its Info Relay so far(we guess), but why is InfoRelay ok with some people and not with others?


----------



## stellarbear (Jun 18, 2013)

it's more like this been happening for week now and it's only fa having probs,it's more liek there hosting having problems with interfacing with other isp


----------



## shadowwraith (Jun 18, 2013)

Still having connection issues, here's a traceroute dump since i can't  post it on Fender's jouurnal page atm

shadowwraith@Aspire-5552:~$ traceroute furaffinity.net
traceroute to furaffinity.net (70.33.186.196), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)  1.454 ms  1.349 ms  1.776 ms
 2  host-80-255-197-254.smallworlduk.com (80.255.197.254)  11.239 ms  11.223 ms  11.206 ms
 3  irvzcr01-ve10.smallworlduk.com (80.255.192.33)  11.124 ms  11.130 ms  14.542 ms
 4  irvzcr01-ve10.smallworlduk.com (80.255.192.33)  14.544 ms  14.534 ms  14.521 ms
 5  morzcr01-ve13.smallworlduk.com (80.255.192.17)  18.203 ms  18.205 ms  18.180 ms
 6  morzcr02-ve12.smallworlduk.com (80.255.192.10)  18.162 ms  17.816 ms  17.740 ms
 7  te-4-2-152.car2.Manchester1.Level3.net (195.50.119.153)  26.526 ms  26.220 ms  26.237 ms
 8  ae-11-11.car1.Manchesteruk1.Level3.net (4.69.133.97)  100.472 ms  100.341 ms  100.429 ms
 9  ae-4-4.ebr1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.133.102)  100.368 ms  100.336 ms  100.328 ms
10  vlan102.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.90)  100.313 ms vlan101.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.86)  100.314 ms vlan104.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.98)  100.229 ms
11  ae-42-42.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.137.70)  100.195 ms ae-43-43.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.137.74)  101.147 ms ae-42-42.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.137.70)  102.197 ms
12  4.69.201.62 (4.69.201.62)  108.139 ms ae-10-10.ebr2.Washington12.Level3.net (4.69.148.50)  102.385 ms 4.69.201.42 (4.69.201.42)  102.295 ms
13  4.69.201.93 (4.69.201.93)  112.762 ms 4.69.132.89 (4.69.132.89)  97.571 ms 4.69.201.93 (4.69.201.93)  97.558 ms
14  ae-92-92.csw4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.158)  97.555 ms  99.417 ms  99.357 ms
15  ae-32-80.car2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.149.132)  99.345 ms ae-42-90.car2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.149.196)  99.258 ms ae-32-80.car2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.149.132)  99.284 ms
16  CWIE-LLC.car2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.59.156.58)  100.970 ms  104.464 ms  284.707 ms
17  cr2.iad3.inforelay.net (70.33.180.254)  100.661 ms  100.632 ms  105.215 ms
18  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net (67.208.89.118)  105.115 ms  105.097 ms  105.052 ms
19  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net (67.208.89.118)  104.959 ms !X * *


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 18, 2013)

here is my trace route when it fails

The first several are cableone's network.
fails at inforelay just as its handed off to FA. now i do notice when the site fails to load i can still access the images directly just not the web pages if that helps.
  1     3 ms     3 ms     4 ms  192.168.2.1
  2    11 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10.107.24.1
  3    10 ms    11 ms    12 ms  192.168.34.73
  4    40 ms    45 ms    39 ms  192.168.103.194
  5    58 ms    55 ms    54 ms  xe-5-3-0.bar1.Phoenix1.Level3.net [4.28.80.141]

  6    98 ms    98 ms    99 ms  ae-8-8.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.133.30]
  7   104 ms   100 ms    99 ms  ae-61-61.csw1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.125]

  8    99 ms    96 ms   101 ms  ae-63-63.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.134]

  9    97 ms    99 ms    99 ms  ae-7-7.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.134.22]
 10    96 ms    95 ms    95 ms  ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.86]

 11    97 ms   100 ms    97 ms  ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
38]
 12   172 ms   104 ms    97 ms  ae-32-80.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.149.1
32]
 13   111 ms   101 ms    99 ms  CWIE-LLC.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.156.5
8]
 14   104 ms   134 ms   103 ms  cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [70.33.180.254]
 15   193 ms   135 ms   100 ms  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 18, 2013)

Trace when the site works

  1     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  192.168.2.1
  2    11 ms    12 ms    13 ms  10.107.24.1
  3    10 ms    24 ms    13 ms  192.168.34.73
  4    41 ms    41 ms    41 ms  192.168.103.194
  5    54 ms    62 ms    55 ms  xe-5-3-0.bar1.Phoenix1.Level3.net [4.28.80.141]

  6    96 ms    98 ms    98 ms  ae-8-8.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.133.30]
  7    97 ms    97 ms    97 ms  ae-61-61.csw1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.125]

  8    98 ms   111 ms    96 ms  ae-63-63.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.134]

  9    97 ms    97 ms    97 ms  ae-7-7.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.134.22]
 10    97 ms   103 ms    98 ms  ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.86]

 11    98 ms    97 ms    97 ms  ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
38]
 12   109 ms   222 ms   215 ms  ae-32-80.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.149.1
32]
 13   101 ms    99 ms    99 ms  CWIE-LLC.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.156.5
8]
 14   100 ms    97 ms   108 ms  cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [70.33.180.254]
 15   101 ms    99 ms   102 ms  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
 16   106 ms    98 ms    98 ms  66.231.180.84
 17    98 ms    98 ms    96 ms  www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]


----------



## PocketFox (Jun 18, 2013)

Southeast Wyoming here, using Centurylink, and I've been having the same problems for days. I can't even get to the site at all, let alone browse for a few seconds or couple minutes.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 18, 2013)

Does FA's new power system/strips/backup units have a watchdog service of some sort on them? If so could it possibly improperly configured so that the power is being shut off then back on because it thinks something is down when its not? Just a thought..


----------



## XenomorphVII (Jun 19, 2013)

Another Floridian with Brighthouse having this problem here... Nice detective work.


----------



## Sandiego (Jun 19, 2013)

*Posted originally by Fender on Fur Affinity:*



> Greetings, all!
> 
> 
> We've been hearing from a few people that there have been intermittent connectivity issues for some users on FA. We're not seeing outages or disconnections our end (server side), and we're trying to determine if it's a routing issue, and need your help!
> ...



Hopefully, with your help, we will be able to single out the issue and take the appropriate measures to help correct it so that everyone may access Fur Affinity again without incident.

If you cannot find a window of which to access Fur Affinity, then please feel free to email me your results at Carmen.FurAffinity@gmail.com, and I will forward them to Fender.


----------



## nubbywolf (Jun 19, 2013)

Got this when it died trying to load a picture submission.. Don't know what on earth it means so I shall leave it here... 

XML Parsing Error: unexpected parser state
Location: jar:file:///C:/Program%20Files%20(x86)/Mozilla%20Firefox/omni.ja!/chrome/toolkit/content/global/netError.xhtml
Line Number 305, Column 54:        <div id="ed_netTimeout">&netTimeout.longDesc;</div>
-----------------------------------------------------^  

Know nothing of software so if its irrelevent than sorry for the spam!


----------



## YonaTamblin (Jun 19, 2013)

.....[REDACTED]..... 

  7    39 ms    40 ms    37 ms  ae-5-5.ebr1.Miami1.Level3.net [4.69.148.213]
  8    46 ms    39 ms    39 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Miami1.Level3.net [4.69.151.254]
  9    38 ms    38 ms    40 ms  ae-2-2.ebr2.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.140.142]
 10    39 ms    40 ms    37 ms  ae-73-73.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.148.253]

 11    40 ms    38 ms    40 ms  ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.86]

 12    40 ms    37 ms    37 ms  ae-81-81.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
38]
 13    40 ms    40 ms    38 ms  ae-32-80.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.149.1
32]
 14    42 ms    41 ms    39 ms  CWIE-LLC.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.156.5
8]
 15    42 ms    42 ms    44 ms  cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [70.33.180.254]
 16    41 ms    41 ms    41 ms  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
 17     *       43 ms    43 ms  66.231.180.84
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *       44 ms    43 ms  www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\J Kent>


----------



## DraculKuroHemming (Jun 19, 2013)

In case Mississippi isn't on the list, Add it...

I've been having mine for a few days, just didn't know where to post it. Apparently, Fender put out a journal.


----------



## cpam (Jun 19, 2013)

This problem may not be unique to FA.  I keep hearing reports of a similar situation going on since yesterday at Facebook (some folks can connect, others can't), and the Comic Geek Speak site went down suddenly in the middle of the day (it's still down as of this morning).  I was hearing of the possibility of DNS attack where Facebook was concerned, so perhaps, given the timeframe, these are all connected.


----------



## SolidState (Jun 19, 2013)

The connection problem exists even if only IP addresses are used without DNS. It's a routing issue.


----------



## AmethystSeaDragon (Jun 19, 2013)

Chalk up another three for Florida, in the Tampa Bay area. 
For two of us, the time-out problem only occurs on Bright House networks. The third fur only has a problem on a Verizon network. On my home connection (Knology, or whatever they call themselves now), school connection (unknown ISP), or Sprint 3/4G connections, the site loads fine. On the Brighthouse Network, I'll experience a time out several times an hour. I've yet to have a single time-out problem over my Knology connection. This has been consistent for the last three to five days.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 19, 2013)

At this point we can say TimeWarner Telecom (brighthouse) is having problems with that connection
I'm only picturing it as the door for Time Warner isnt working correctly and we have to jiggle the handle to get in


----------



## Aetius (Jun 19, 2013)

Suddenly FA got better on my end.

Can't say what it was. 

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.dailytech.com/Verizon+Cogent+Peer+War+Leads+to+Netflix+Streaming+Issues+/article31793.htm

Looks like verizon and Cogent are having some issues right now..


----------



## Teal (Jun 19, 2013)

Still working fine, though I am having a shit ton of trouble with deviantart.


----------



## Vrghr (Jun 19, 2013)

A series of trace routes from yesterday, showing periods of good connection with periods of link outages.
(Note - I realize this shows my system's IP. However, since I am currently logging in at a hotel in New Mexico, the specific IP is reassigned each time I reconnect my computer to the hotel after taking it away to work daily. And hopefully the hotel's commercial access is proof against most casual penetration attempts.)


Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.100.1
2 6 ms 1 ms 1 ms 71.39.32.230
3 33 ms 34 ms 33 ms 67.42.200.230
4 32 ms 32 ms 69 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 66 ms 56 ms 56 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 56 ms 56 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 56 ms 57 ms 56 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 111 ms 111 ms 111 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 115 ms 113 ms 112 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 112 ms 111 ms 110 ms 204.70.206.137
11 123 ms 110 ms 111 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 110 ms 110 ms 110 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 110 ms 125 ms 110 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 188 ms 111 ms 110 ms 66.231.180.84
15 111 ms 112 ms 111 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.100.1
2 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 71.39.32.230
3 34 ms 33 ms 33 ms 67.42.200.230
4 32 ms 37 ms 33 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 62 ms 56 ms 71 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 55 ms 55 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 69 ms 57 ms 56 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 110 ms 113 ms 116 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 111 ms 114 ms 114 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 131 ms 118 ms 111 ms 204.70.206.137
11 109 ms 110 ms 113 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 112 ms 114 ms 119 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 122 ms 117 ms 130 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 116 ms 113 ms 113 ms 66.231.180.84
15 117 ms 109 ms 110 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 3 ms 1 ms 4 ms 192.168.100.1
2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 71.39.32.230
3 33 ms 32 ms 32 ms 67.42.200.230
4 50 ms 33 ms 32 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 56 ms 57 ms 56 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 57 ms 67 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 56 ms 58 ms 58 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 111 ms 110 ms 110 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 112 ms 114 ms 116 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 111 ms 111 ms 110 ms 204.70.206.137
11 278 ms 202 ms 217 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 110 ms 110 ms 110 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 111 ms 109 ms 110 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * 110 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.100.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 71.39.32.230
3 33 ms 32 ms 31 ms 67.42.200.230
4 33 ms 32 ms 33 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 56 ms 57 ms 117 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 57 ms 56 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 56 ms 56 ms 56 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 130 ms 112 ms 111 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 112 ms 113 ms 112 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 111 ms * 114 ms 204.70.206.137
11 111 ms 109 ms 111 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 110 ms 112 ms 137 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 162 ms 237 ms 322 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 110 ms 110 ms 113 ms 66.231.180.84
15 110 ms 113 ms 110 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 7 ms 2 ms 192.168.100.1
2 7 ms 2 ms 1 ms 71.39.32.230
3 32 ms 32 ms 32 ms 67.42.200.230
4 32 ms 36 ms 49 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 60 ms 56 ms 59 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 58 ms 55 ms 56 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 56 ms 55 ms 57 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 111 ms 111 ms 110 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 112 ms 120 ms 113 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 114 ms 110 ms 110 ms 204.70.206.137
11 116 ms 109 ms 109 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 115 ms 110 ms 110 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 111 ms 110 ms 110 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 * 111 ms 110 ms 66.231.180.84
15 109 ms 111 ms 110 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.100.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 71.39.32.230
3 32 ms 37 ms 32 ms 67.42.200.230
4 33 ms 32 ms 33 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 87 ms 56 ms 56 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 58 ms 58 ms 87 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 57 ms 60 ms 58 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 111 ms 110 ms 113 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 113 ms 114 ms 112 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 118 ms 110 ms 112 ms 204.70.206.137
11 109 ms 110 ms 111 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 112 ms 109 ms 122 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 111 ms 109 ms 110 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 110 ms 110 ms 111 ms 66.231.180.84
15 113 ms 112 ms 115 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms 192.168.100.1
2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 71.39.32.230
3 32 ms 33 ms 32 ms 67.42.200.230
4 33 ms 32 ms 34 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 89 ms 160 ms 60 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 57 ms 56 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 59 ms 57 ms 56 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 158 ms 111 ms 114 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 113 ms 117 ms 113 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 111 ms 110 ms 111 ms 204.70.206.137
11 109 ms 112 ms 116 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 110 ms 110 ms 172 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 110 ms 110 ms 111 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.100.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 71.39.32.230
3 33 ms 37 ms 33 ms 67.42.200.230
4 43 ms 33 ms 49 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 56 ms 57 ms 56 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 56 ms 57 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 56 ms 65 ms 56 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 112 ms 111 ms 111 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 114 ms 113 ms 113 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 110 ms 110 ms 112 ms 204.70.206.137
11 110 ms 110 ms 111 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 110 ms 111 ms 112 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 110 ms 207 ms 159 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * 111 ms 112 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.

Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196] over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.100.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms 71.39.32.230
3 34 ms 32 ms 33 ms 67.42.200.230
4 67 ms 36 ms 33 ms albq-agw1.inet.qwest.net [71.222.249.41]
5 56 ms 58 ms 56 ms lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net [67.14.22.78]
6 56 ms 56 ms 56 ms 63-235-40-86.dia.static.qwest.net [63.235.40.86]
7 56 ms 56 ms 56 ms cr1-te-0-5-0-3.lay.savvis.net [206.28.97.245]
8 111 ms 113 ms 113 ms cr2-tengig-0-15-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.102]
9 115 ms 113 ms 115 ms msr1-tengig-0-3-0-0.washington.savvis.net [204.70.196.98]
10 111 ms 110 ms 110 ms 204.70.206.137
11 111 ms 110 ms 109 ms dca1.inforelay.net [208.173.12.130]
12 114 ms 111 ms 110 ms cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [67.208.76.5]
13 109 ms 111 ms 109 ms cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
14 111 ms 110 ms 111 ms 66.231.180.84
15 110 ms 110 ms 109 ms www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
Trace complete.


----------



## jakew (Jun 19, 2013)

1    10 ms     7 ms     9 ms  10.105.160.1
  2     9 ms    25 ms     9 ms  192.168.41.89
  3    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  192.168.103.194
  4    14 ms    16 ms    22 ms  xe-5-3-0.bar1.Phoenix1.Level3.net [4.28.80.141]


  5    71 ms    73 ms    71 ms  ae-8-8.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.133.30]
  6    70 ms    70 ms    72 ms  ae-71-71.csw2.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.137]


  7    71 ms    71 ms    71 ms  ae-73-73.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.146]


  8    72 ms    73 ms    72 ms  ae-7-7.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.134.22]
  9    71 ms    75 ms    74 ms  ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.86]


 10    80 ms    72 ms    71 ms  ae-91-91.csw4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
42]
 11   171 ms   207 ms   206 ms  ae-42-90.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.149.1
96]
 12    81 ms    73 ms    72 ms  CWIE-LLC.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.156.5
8]
 13    72 ms    73 ms    72 ms  cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [70.33.180.254]
 14   221 ms    82 ms    73 ms  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *       71 ms  www.furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]





  1    13 ms    13 ms    11 ms  10.105.160.1
  2    14 ms    31 ms    14 ms  192.168.41.89
  3    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  192.168.103.194
  4    17 ms     *       17 ms  xe-5-3-0.bar1.Phoenix1.Level3.net [4.28.80.141]


  5    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  ae-8-8.ebr1.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.133.30]
  6    72 ms    72 ms    75 ms  ae-71-71.csw2.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.137]


  7    81 ms    74 ms    71 ms  ae-73-73.ebr3.Dallas1.Level3.net [4.69.151.146]


  8    94 ms    74 ms    73 ms  ae-7-7.ebr3.Atlanta2.Level3.net [4.69.134.22]
  9    73 ms    73 ms    71 ms  ae-2-2.ebr1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.86]


 10   110 ms    71 ms    73 ms  ae-91-91.csw4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
42]
 11    72 ms    76 ms    83 ms  ae-42-90.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.149.1
96]
 12    74 ms    73 ms    74 ms  CWIE-LLC.car2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.59.156.5
8]
 13    74 ms    74 ms    73 ms  cr2.iad3.inforelay.net [70.33.180.254]
 14   228 ms   130 ms    75 ms  cr2.iad2.inforelay.net [67.208.89.118]
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.


GO HOME INTERNET. YOU'RE DRUNK.


----------



## phantasmic (Jun 20, 2013)

Having the same issue here in Denver, Colorado for the past week, as well as some of my friends.
Site works fine for a few minutes until I decide to post art or a comment then I get this message:
"Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.furaffinity.net"
It's been rather annoying. >w<


----------



## wolfeedarkfang (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been having to rely on using a free VPN service just to connect to the main site for the past week because of this. I hope the FA admins don't see that as a violation of some sort because I gotta get on to check friends journals and stuff.


----------



## Sandiego (Jun 20, 2013)

*Connectivity Issues Update: (Copy of Fender's Journal 2013-06-20)
*


> Following up to our last journal, we believe we have narrowed down the issues with site connectivity for select users. The problem appears to have been a DNS issue on our host's side. Somehow, one of our IPs was issued out to another site via the DNS PTR records, and the conflict caused some issues for certain users. We discussed the issue with our site's host and they made changes this morning to try to rectify the problem.
> 
> Many of the users reporting connection issues have contacted us saying that their connection issues have been resolved. For others still experiencing problems it can take up to 24 hours for the full DNS changes to propagate. If you're still having access issues by tomorrow please let us know as we're continuing to investigate things on our side.


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 21, 2013)

Okay, six hours after the alleged change, was able to access FA a bit better for a while longer, but now I'm experiencing the same old issues of the site "not existing" and redirecting to a search engine to try and find FA.

If this persists past the 24 hour mark, I will make a comment.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 21, 2013)

deep down I feel thats not the whole truth, I mean wouldnt All services recognize that suppose IP conflict and be affected instead of just selective services? If not, why did the other services still recognize FA's IP belonging to FA


----------



## jakew (Jun 21, 2013)

FA is still sporadic, off and on. Has been since last Friday. Nothing has changed.


----------



## BlindWatchman (Jun 21, 2013)

Still no luck here in Florida, site only works sporadically, even after flushing my DNS cache


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 21, 2013)

Birmingham, Alabama here - I'm still only managing to get to the site probably one attempt out of ten. I haven't had this problem with any other site, and I've been having it for about a week now.


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 21, 2013)

18 hours after the alleged change, can't access FA at all.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 21, 2013)

oh boy, here in florida with brighthouse...still getting Oops and time outs via chrome and Firefox


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jun 21, 2013)

Nothing's changed. Still problems here in Arizona with Centurylink. Someone in one of the journals talking about the issue already said what the problem was: malfunctioning software/hardware on FA's end, tracking it back to an IP that FA uses for a firewall or some such (the one that keeps timing out).


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jun 21, 2013)

Been more than 24 hours since they supposedly fixed it, still having problems (CenturyLink in Iowa). I also tried changing the DNS servers on my router from my ISP's to Google's public DNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4). No dice...still got the cyclic few minutes of uptime followed by few minutes of downtime.

I got a friend who is on Cox Cable in Nebraska, and he claims that he hasn't been having any trouble at all.


----------



## Ilayas (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm in Wyoming and also have CenturyLink as my internet provider.  I have seen no improvement in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Dracotic (Jun 21, 2013)

Almost a week since I've been able to load FA at all. In Tampa, FL and using Brighthouse.


----------



## wolfeedarkfang (Jun 22, 2013)

Still having same issues here in Florida too. Strangely enough same location and provider as post above mine.


----------



## Mehka (Jun 22, 2013)

Central Florida Brighthouse user having issues. I made a forums account just to compare it with the other Floridians.


----------



## steelsteed (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am here in Cape Town South Africa, and I have been having issues with reaching FA for about a week too now.  It seems there is a faulty piece of equipment between Inforelay and the Furaffinity network, at least according to the traceroutes.

See my ping graph here.  The site comes and goes on and off.





Traceroute when unable to ping:



> Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.2
> ...



Traceroute when working, and pingable:


> Tracing route to furaffinity.net [70.33.186.196]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.0.2
> ...



FA Site Owners/Admins:  Please can you speak with Inforelay to locate and fix/replace this router or whatever it is that is up and down like this all the time.

Thanks,

Steelsteed.


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 22, 2013)

Well over the 24 hour period, site is timing out STILL. Colorado user as I said.

I think Steelsteed is onto something...


----------



## steelsteed (Jun 22, 2013)

Here is another graph of the pings.  See the strange pattern in the outages.


----------



## phsyco2 (Jun 22, 2013)

I get the feeling that this could be a forced issue. There have been other slowdowns on may "Porn" Sites in the past month or SO. And a few have even ended up closing down. They are having their bandwidth strangled by their respective governments. This could mark the end.


----------



## jakew (Jun 22, 2013)

phsyco2 said:


> I get the feeling that this could be a forced issue. There have been other slowdowns on may "Porn" Sites in the past month or SO. And a few have even ended up closing down. They are having their bandwidth strangled by their respective governments. This could mark the end.




It's more likely someone who is incensed with the furry fandom and switched some key information in a router. Perhaps some of us need a break from FA, anyway. It can really suck you in.


----------



## Quilmeleon (Jun 22, 2013)

Hard to reply to notes when site will not load. Many of my friends on the West Coast are not experiencing these problems so its only a east coast issue from what I can tell 

I get about 4 minutes of access each hour


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 24, 2013)

Generally I can get at least 5 minutes of access a day, but I can't even get into the site anymore. It's SEVERELY bad now.


----------



## Dracotic (Jun 24, 2013)

Any updates from admins? It's been about 4 days since the last one. I'm about ready to jump ship to an other art site although I've invested lots of time into my account here and don't really care to do so.


----------



## BlindWatchman (Jun 24, 2013)

Immiediatle after reading this site outage thing that they were hoping would fix it, and seeing that it was over and things were back up...not ten seconds later it was out for me again D:


----------



## badtechbunny (Jun 24, 2013)

Still getting the timeouts here.


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Jun 24, 2013)

Florida resident here. Still having no luck with accessing FA. I sometimes get the off chance of getting on just to have it shut down all over again within minutes. I use google chrome and firefox. My service provider is Brighthouse.


----------



## Katida (Jun 24, 2013)

The downtime has gotten much worse for me. Before, it was up and down. Now it's been timing out for about an hour. Then it'll come back. Then go down for just as long. The "fixing" doesn't seem to be working :u


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 25, 2013)

I got about two minutes of working time, was able to make one comment and then got locked up again.

This is getting to just be insane...


----------



## Kurin (Jun 25, 2013)

Here's a graph of the last 8 hours (up to 24 hours) of uptime and downtime as seen by my internet:
http://isfaup.tk/bargraph.html
and here's a simple 'is it up' for FA in general (as seen by my internet)
http://isfaup.tk/

Lemme know what you guys think.  So far I've seen that when it's down for me, it's down for my friends too, at the same time.


----------



## steelsteed (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys,

This is still happening.  The site comes and goes on a roughly 5 minute duty cycle.  Days have gone by and still nothing fixed.  What is happening ?  Any feedback would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Steelsteed.


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jun 25, 2013)

steelsteed said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is still happening.  The site comes and goes on a roughly 5 minute duty cycle.  Days have gone by and still nothing fixed.  What is happening ?  Any feedback would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...



There's something about some mini-outage having happened, but I can't read it because the timeouts are still occurring. It's broken hardware either belonging to FA itself or it's gear belonging to Inforelay and they're dragging their feet fixing it for FA, one or the other.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 25, 2013)

NightfallGemini said:


> There's something about some mini-outage having happened, but I can't read it because the timeouts are still occurring. It's broken hardware either belonging to FA itself or it's gear belonging to Inforelay and they're dragging their feet fixing it for FA, one or the other.


The mini outage was their doing, they thought if they reset the server completely it should fix the problem...it didnt
at this point it would be InfoRelay being the source since nothing is up at the servers and nothing is up at our side.

We still dont know why that one thing is causing problem for SOME net services.

Currently I can have 5 minutes of up for every 35mins of down


----------



## Harik (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh good, now they're deleting threads pointing out how terrible they are at their jobs.  This is certainly problem-solving skills that will lead to a resolution of this issue!


----------



## Harik (Jun 25, 2013)

Apparently me pointing out that no admin is actually addressing this thread other than locking everything else so they can continue to ignore it is "off-topic".   Hey guys, have you even remotely figured out what we're telling you yet?  This is literally a 10 minute job by anyone with any technical knowledge whatsoever.  The root cause has been pointed out to you by multiple people with technical aptitude.   The only question is if it's you or your provider that has a failing port - but you ADDRESS THAT WITH THEM AND LOOK AT THE AFFECTED HARDWARE'S LOGS.  A connects to B, A also connects to C.  A-B works reliably, A-C periodically fails.  This is the "Oh, thank god, that's easy" type of networking problem because you drop the A-C link and route around it until you can fix it.

Seriously, for this issue to last a day would be bad enough but this is dumbfoundlingly embarassing.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 25, 2013)

Harik said:


> Oh good, now they're deleting threads pointing out how terrible they are at their jobs.  This is certainly problem-solving skills that will lead to a resolution of this issue!


We're deleting threads because having multiple on the same topic is ridiculous. Keep all discussions about this _in this thread_. Guess what? _You can_ be critical in this thread! Just don't make another for the sake of it.


----------



## Silverwolfoneofmany (Jun 25, 2013)

Greater Orlando, Florida user here, on Bright House Networks. The site refuses to work on every computer or Internet-enabled device I own, on any browser. Same issues as all other users report; long periods of downtime interspersed with the occasional few minutes of functionality. I have been dealing with this (very frustrating!) problem for going on two weeks now...


----------



## Harik (Jun 25, 2013)

Raptros said:


> We're deleting threads because having multiple on the same topic is ridiculous. Keep all discussions about this _in this thread_. Guess what? _You can_ be critical in this thread! Just don't make another for the sake of it.



"Having multiple threads on the same topic means we can't just ignore one, stop making us have to work!"


----------



## kamperkiller (Jun 25, 2013)

New Mexico here same issue.

Chrome and FF on 6 different connections so I don't think it was fixed


----------



## Harik (Jun 25, 2013)

Guys, quit posting in here, we know it doesn't work and they can't be arsed to fix it and no admins are reading or replying to this thread - leaving it to a few non-technical moderators to ignore.

Since FA can't fix their shit, we can talk about workarounds.   VPN services that come from different locations may get good routing and allow you to access the site - or you could just go to one of the dozen alternative art galleries since this one doesn't work anymore.


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jun 25, 2013)

It's probably some sort of money issue. I can't imagine their colo will want to replace hardware for free unless they got an insurance plan or something.


----------



## Spotz (Jun 25, 2013)

Still not fixed.


----------



## Thou Dog (Jun 25, 2013)

I am using Verizon's mobile ISP. I find connectivity to be... Unreliable, although I generally can load pages with a lot of patience. This is a new phenomenon, I used to be able to connect to FA just fine either with my phone and its browser, or using my phone as a USB network device for my PC.


----------



## Harik (Jun 25, 2013)

NightfallGemini said:


> It's probably some sort of money issue. I can't imagine their colo will want to replace hardware for free unless they got an insurance plan or something.



Holy shit I want on the sweet end of that deal.  "Oh yeah, you're paying us for a service but we don't have to provide it because we don't maintain our hardware, you guys have to pay for that."   Or is this just another example of people pulling opinions out their rectum and offering it up to us like it's worth considering?


----------



## NightfallGemini (Jun 25, 2013)

Harik said:


> Holy shit I want on the sweet end of that deal.  "Oh yeah, you're paying us for a service but we don't have to provide it because we don't maintain our hardware, you guys have to pay for that."   Or is this just another example of people pulling opinions out their rectum and offering it up to us like it's worth considering?



You're getting way too mad over furry porno universe going tits up. Calm down. If they don't wanna do whatever has to be done that's their problem.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybe FA just needs to cough up money to their provider to have what is called "Managed Hardware" Basically where the ISP configures FA's routers and load balancers so someone knowledgeable controls connectivity. not random .... so managed router may be a good idea. lol


----------



## DiscardedNotes (Jun 26, 2013)

Harik said:


> Guys, quit posting in here, we know it doesn't work and they can't be arsed to fix it and no admins are reading or replying to this thread - leaving it to a few non-technical moderators to ignore.
> 
> Since FA can't fix their shit, we can talk about workarounds.   VPN services that come from different locations may get good routing and allow you to access the site - or you could just go to one of the dozen alternative art galleries since this one doesn't work anymore.



Many of us still post here to remind them of the issue. I'm also sure that many of us have gained friends while using the website that we wish to keep in contact with. I know there are some friends that I exclusively keep in touch with on FA and no other source of communication. So having the issue of connection to the site is a problem that needs to be addressed. One way or another. Posting here also keeps the thread on top or near so that they will constantly be reminded of the ongoing issue for users. I personally want to see things get fixed.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 26, 2013)

I wonder why this place was much cheaper than their last co-location. x3 lol. It all makes sense.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 26, 2013)

Northern Colorado here and we're forced to use CenturyLink.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 26, 2013)

Harik said:


> Guys, quit posting in here, we know it doesn't work and they can't be arsed to fix it and no admins are reading or replying to this thread - leaving it to a few non-technical moderators to ignore.





Harik said:


> Holy shit I want on the sweet end of that deal.  "Oh yeah, you're paying us for a service but we don't have to provide it because we don't maintain our hardware, you guys have to pay for that."   Or is this just another example of people pulling opinions out their rectum and offering it up to us like it's worth considering?


Harik, If you're just here to stir up trouble with these kinds of remarks then I'd have to ask you to cool down. Constructive criticism and advice is welcome, but making completely false and provocative statements like "they can't be assed to fix this" or "the admins aren't even reading these threads" is not helping your beloved site's situation.


----------



## Daneasaur (Jun 26, 2013)

DiscardedNotes said:


> Many of us still post here to remind them of the issue. I'm also sure that many of us have gained friends while using the website that we wish to keep in contact with. I know there are some friends that I exclusively keep in touch with on FA and no other source of communication. So having the issue of connection to the site is a problem that needs to be addressed. One way or another. Posting here also keeps the thread on top or near so that they will constantly be reminded of the ongoing issue for users. I personally want to see things get fixed.



This is my situation. I have a lot of contacts I just can't get ahold of any other way.


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jun 27, 2013)

Not only is the problem still occurring for me, but now it seems to be getting worse. It used to be about 50/50, approximately 3 minutes of downtime for every 3 minutes of uptime. Now, it's 6-10 minutes of downtime for every one minute of uptime.


----------



## ShadowFur (Jun 27, 2013)

Here is where some dns errors exhist.

Work in progress!
Follow IntoDNS on Twitter

Category	Status	Test name	Information send feedback
Parent		Domain NS records	Nameserver records returned by the parent servers are:

ns23.worldnic.com.   ['205.178.190.12']   [TTL=172800] 
ns24.worldnic.com.   ['206.188.198.12']   [TTL=172800] 

d.gtld-servers.net was kind enough to give us that information.
	TLD Parent Check	Good. d.gtld-servers.net, the parent server I interrogated, has information for your TLD. This is a good thing as there are some other domain extensions like "co.us" for example that are missing a direct check.
	Your nameservers are listed	Good. The parent server d.gtld-servers.net has your nameservers listed. This is a must if you want to be found as anyone that does not know your DNS servers will first ask the parent nameservers.
	DNS Parent sent Glue	Good. The parent nameserver sent GLUE, meaning he sent your nameservers as well as the IPs of your nameservers. Glue records are A records that are associated with NS records to provide "bootstrapping" information to the nameserver.(see RFC 1912 section 2.3)
	Nameservers A records	Good. Every nameserver listed has A records. This is a must if you want to be found.
NS		NS records from your nameservers	NS records got from your nameservers listed at the parent NS are:

ns24.worldnic.com  ['206.188.198.12']   [TTL=7200] 
ns23.worldnic.com  ['205.178.190.12']   [TTL=7200] 

	Recursive Queries	Good. Your nameservers (the ones reported by the parent server) do not report that they allow recursive queries for anyone.
	Same Glue	The A records (the GLUE) got from the parent zone check are the same as the ones got from your nameservers. You have to make sure your parent server has the same NS records for your zone as you do according to the RFC. This tests only nameservers that are common at the parent and at your nameservers. If there are any missing or stealth nameservers you should see them below!
	Glue for NS records	INFO: GLUE was not sent when I asked your nameservers for your NS records.This is ok but you should know that in this case an extra A record lookup is required in order to get the IPs of your NS records. The nameservers without glue are: 
206.188.198.12
You can fix this for example by adding A records to your nameservers for the zones listed above.
	Mismatched NS records	OK. The NS records at all your nameservers are identical.
	DNS servers responded	ERROR: One or more of your nameservers did not respond:
The ones that did not respond are:
205.178.190.12
	Name of nameservers are valid	OK. All of the NS records that your nameservers report seem valid.
	Multiple Nameservers	Good. You have multiple nameservers. According to RFC2182 section 5 you must have at least 3 nameservers, and no more than 7. Having 2 nameservers is also ok by me.
	Nameservers are lame	OK. All the nameservers listed at the parent servers answer authoritatively for your domain.
	Missing nameservers reported by parent	OK. All NS records are the same at the parent and at your nameservers.
	Missing nameservers reported by your nameservers	OK. All nameservers returned by the parent server d.gtld-servers.net are the same as the ones reported by your nameservers.
	Domain CNAMEs	OK. RFC1912 2.4 and RFC2181 10.3 state that there should be no CNAMEs if an NS (or any other) record is present.
	NSs CNAME check	OK. RFC1912 2.4 and RFC2181 10.3 state that there should be no CNAMEs if an NS (or any other) record is present.
	Different subnets	OK. Looks like you have nameservers on different subnets!
	IPs of nameservers are public	Ok. Looks like the IP addresses of your nameservers are public. This is a good thing because it will prevent DNS delays and other problems like
	DNS servers allow TCP connection	OK. Seems all your DNS servers allow TCP connections. This is a good thing and useful even if UDP connections are used by default.
	Different autonomous systems	OK. It seems you are safe from a single point of failure. You must be careful about this and try to have nameservers on different locations as it can prevent a lot of problems if one nameserver goes down.
	Stealth NS records sent	Ok. No stealth ns records are sent
SOA		SOA record	The SOA record is:
Primary nameserver: NS23.WORLDNIC.COM
Hostmaster E-mail address: namehost.WORLDNIC.COM
Serial #: 113031910 
Refresh: 10800 
Retry: 3600 
Expire: 604800   1 weeks
Default TTL: 3600 
	NSs have same SOA serial	OK. All your nameservers agree that your SOA serial number is 113031910.
	SOA MNAME entry	OK. NS23.WORLDNIC.COM That server is listed at the parent servers.
	SOA Serial	Your SOA serial number is: 113031910. The recommended format (per RFC1912 2.2) is YYYYMMDDnn, where 'nn' is the revision. 
Your SOA serial appears to be the number of seconds since midnight 01 Jan 1970 when the last DNS change was made. That seems to be 1973/8/1 0:45:10
	SOA REFRESH	OK. Your SOA REFRESH interval is: 10800. That is OK
	SOA RETRY	Your SOA RETRY value is: 3600. Looks ok
	SOA EXPIRE	Your SOA EXPIRE number is: 604800.Looks ok
	SOA MINIMUM TTL	Your SOA MINIMUM TTL is: 3600. This value was used to serve as a default TTL for records without a given TTL value and now is used for negative caching (indicates how long a resolver may cache the negative answer). RFC2308 recommends a value of 1-3 hours. Your value of 3600 is OK.
MX		MX Records	Your MX records that were reported by your nameservers are:

1   mail.furaffinity.net   70.33.186.210 

[These are all the MX records that I found. If there are some non common MX records at your nameservers you should see them below. ]
	Different MX records at nameservers	Good. Looks like all your nameservers have the same set of MX records. This tests to see if there are any MX records not reported by all your nameservers and also MX records that have the same hostname but different IPs
	MX name validity	 Good. I did not detect any invalid hostnames for your MX records.
	MX IPs are public	OK. All of your MX records appear to use public IPs.
	MX CNAME Check	OK. No problems here.
	MX A request returns CNAME	OK. No CNAMEs returned for A records lookups.
	MX is not IP	OK. All of your MX records are host names.
	Number of MX records	 OK. Looks like you only have one MX record at your nameservers. You should be careful about what you are doing since you have a single point of failure that can lead to mail being lost if the server is down for a long time.
	Mismatched MX A	OK. I did not detect differing IPs for your MX records.
	Duplicate MX A records	OK. I have not found duplicate IP(s) for your MX records. This is a good thing.
	Reverse MX A records (PTR)	Your reverse (PTR) record:
210.186.33.70.in-addr.arpa ->  mail.furaffinity.net
You have reverse (PTR) records for all your IPs, that is a good thing.
WWW		WWW A Record	 Your www.furaffinity.net A record is:
www.furaffinity.net  [70.33.186.196] 
	IPs are public	OK. All of your WWW IPs appear to be public IPs.
	WWW CNAME	 OK. No CNAME
Processed in 9.352 seconds.
Â©Elvsoft | VPS hosting by IntoVPS | IntoDNS blogMade with Python, Django & jQuery


----------



## wolfeedarkfang (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't even bother getting on the site the normal way anymore. I went full time via VPN until this finally gets settled. Of course being a person who makes constant use of teamspeak and vivox, which won't work while connected to a VPN, this means I only get a few times a day to log on to FA, but at least I get to pick the times instead of it being random this way.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2013)

UPDATE:

From FA twitter: https://twitter.com/furaffinity/status/350304428772962306



> We've had out host shut down routing access from the problem router. Can you guys let us know if the connectivity issues improve? Thanks!


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 27, 2013)

Another UPDATE: Latest fender journal - http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4782358 - The problem was host side all along. Secondary router was shut down, and users are reporting that the issue has been fixed.


----------



## wolfeedarkfang (Jun 27, 2013)

Fixed here. For now. I'll keep checking back. If it fails later I'll update my post. I had a feeling it was the routing or it would have been fixed already.


----------



## Harik (Jun 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Harik, If you're just here to stir up trouble with these kinds of remarks then I'd have to ask you to cool down. Constructive criticism and advice is welcome, but making completely false and provocative statements like "they can't be assed to fix this" or "the admins aren't even reading these threads" is not helping your beloved site's situation.



This is the part where you ban me for not being a part of the hugbox orgy.  

Also loving "beloved site", that's pretty hilarious.

HEY LOOK IT WAS EXACTLY WHAT WE SAID ALL ALONG I AM SO SHOCKED BY THIS OUTCOME.

Who knows, maybe in another few years other issues people have repeatedly explained to them will also get fixed...


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 29, 2013)

Harik said:


> This is the part where you ban me for not being a part of the hugbox orgy.
> 
> Also loving "beloved site", that's pretty hilarious.
> 
> ...


Again, this was host side, not FA.

Are we done?


----------



## Harik (Jun 29, 2013)

Raptros said:


> Again, this was host side, not FA.
> 
> Are we done?



No shit, sherlock.  I'm impressed that you were able to figure that out, given the week-long inability to grasp that simple fact.   You can either say "Yes, you were right" or I suppose just ban me.  Then we're done.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Heh. I love how Harik decided that he had nothing better to than bash the biggest Furry site around.

We may aswell not have one if its not to his standards.


----------



## Harik (Jun 29, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Heh. I love how Harik decided that he had nothing better to than bash the biggest Furry site around.
> 
> We may aswell not have one if its not to his standards.



"If you can't do something well, it's better to not do it at all."   It's a pretty good rule of thumb.  Here's how you use it:

Does not apply to learning to ride a bike.
Does apply to competing in downhill BMX racing.

See how that works?

There's also "take advice from people who know better - and don't try to lie about things you don't understand, it just makes you look bad."

FA isn't terrible, but the admins make terrible decisions and should be called on it.  Or you can continue the circlejerk and deal with week-long outages because they've convinced themselves it's something to do with DNS and refuse to listen to anyone else patiently explaining how it's not.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 29, 2013)

Harik said:


> "If you can't do something well, it's better to not do it at all."   It's a pretty good rule of thumb.  Here's how you use it:
> 
> Does not apply to learning to ride a bike.
> Does apply to competing in downhill BMX racing.
> ...



You have voiced your opinion. No need to carry on with making yourself look like an asshat.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 29, 2013)

I think we're done here.


----------



## Corto (Jun 29, 2013)

I'll miss tim.


----------

